# dog wont stop barking and whining at night time



## yhyp81 (Feb 23, 2008)

alright. i live in a 2 floor house. originally when my dog was younger we only allowed m dog to sleep on the bottom floor because theres no rug and is easy to clean up if he pees. we did this for a while. at this time i was sleeping in a different bedroom. on the top floor since i was snoring very loudly and woke my wife. a few months ago we decided to let my dog sleep upstairs. since my dog was finally potty trained we decided to allow him to sleep upstairs with us. it was fine but he was not aloud into my wifes bedroom since he likes to eat curtains and other things in her room so he slept in my room with me. it was fine. recently i got these things for my nose that makes me not snore so i moved back into my wifes bedroom. now my dog just lays down outside my door and whines. so i eneded up having to bring him downstairs everynight and locking him downstairs. a few nights ago my son tried sleeping in the otehr room with the door open and he still whined. i slept in their and he didnt bark or whine that night. but i cant sleep their everynight. what should i do? just keep locking him downstairs or what? also if i go to the bathroom or take a shower or anyhting he sits outside and barks and whines. it is very hard for me to have a peaceful shower with this. anyway to stop this? or what should i do?


----------



## parvus (Jul 30, 2008)

It sounds like he's really attached to you. I guess you're the one taking care of him, am I wrong? If I'm right, I think letting the rest of your family to do something like feeding him, taking a walk, obedience or playing will solve your problem. Basically, share some stuff you're doing with your dog.


----------



## yhyp81 (Feb 23, 2008)

well i work at home so im with him teh most but my kids play with him alot as well and they walk and feed him often to.


----------



## poodleholic (Mar 15, 2007)

Put him in the bedroom you're sleeping in and close the door. He'll likely lay on the floor next to the bed, on the side you're sleeping on. End of problem.


----------



## Diana5241 (Jul 14, 2008)

The same way you trained your dog not to relieve himself inside, you can train him not to eat your wife's curtains (and things). 

If you enjoy having him sleep in the room with you, I'd talk with your wife and start training him. Allow him in there during daytime hours so you can watch and correct his behavior. Once he's no longer interested in chewing the curtains, having him in there overnight should not be a problem.


----------



## yhyp81 (Feb 23, 2008)

poodleholic said:


> Put him in the bedroom you're sleeping in and close the door. He'll likely lay on the floor next to the bed, on the side you're sleeping on. End of problem.


no he runs and eats all the stuff in the room.


----------



## poodleholic (Mar 15, 2007)

yhyp81 said:


> no he runs and eats all the stuff in the room.



Poor dog. I think you need help from a professional. 

Have you ever enrolled your dog in an obedience class, so that you could learn how to communicate with, and train your dog?


----------



## stormi (Aug 5, 2008)

Your dog is whining to get your attention. She does it because it has a proven history of working. I hate to break this to you, but this kind of behavior is something that there is only one solid way to eliminate, and that is IGNORING her. Sleep with earplugs if you have to, but responding to the behavior is only going to reinforce her likelyhood to continue. Respond to her ONLY when she has quieted down.


----------



## yhyp81 (Feb 23, 2008)

alrght thanks im gunna try tht. the worst thing he does know is bng on the bathroom door and brk when ever i go in there


----------

